# Converting edge from 20 to 15 degrees + advice



## coachbb (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi All, been reading for some time know, thought I would try to get some specifics answered from the pros. Over the past two years I have started to buy some better knives (Mac Pro MTH-80 and BON-60). I am going to add a petty or utility here very shortly. I have a set of Henckels International that I bought 10 years ago. I would like to shapren these as best as possible until they are replaced with better ones. I have read many posts from all of you about sharpening and I think FOR ME I would like to go with a Chef's Choice for ease of use. BDL has suggested models (15XV, 315S, & 316) for possible use with my MAC's. Can I use any of these models to satisfactory change my edge on the henckles or should I get the 1520 to use to keep the 20 degree edge on the Henckels. I would like to save a little money and go with the 315S to sharpen both.

Also, for me I like how my Mac's perform but I would like something more asthetically pleasing. I was looking at the JCK Gekko for a petty. Could I use the CC 315S to sharpen that as well?

I know many suggest other systems to sharpen but for me right now I think I am leaning towards the CC's.

Thanks for any help and advice.


----------



## mrmnms (Nov 28, 2012)

Unless you're a light user , the edges won't hold up well at 15 degrees, but they will take the new angle. The steel is a bit soft. You can alway go back to 20 degrees or put a micro bevel on them. Go easy on your boards and enjoy them until you upgrade.


----------



## coachbb (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help Mrmnms!

Any others out there that could help me out?

I am still leaning towards JCK's 140mm Gekko just to have something a little more of a "looker" as compared to my Mac's.


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

i would start thinning behind the edge first, taking off the shoulders then establishing your own desired bevel after.


----------



## mrmnms (Nov 28, 2012)

Chefknivestogo has a good selection of petty and paring knives. Some pretty cool knives in different price ranges if you're looking to upgrade.


----------



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

FranzB69 said:


> i would start thinning behind the edge first, taking off the shoulders then establishing your own desired bevel after.


Could you elaborate on this a bit more. I have an edge pro so setting an exact angle is no problem for me but I am thinking of thining out my current POS blade and setting a greater angle then the 17 deg to make it last a bit longer between sharpening sessions,


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

if the angle is greater than the current edge then just go ahead and do your desired angle.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't bother doing too much with a Henckels International. I certainly wouldn't bother thinning it -- whether "behind the edge," or anywhere else.

Internationals aren't good candidates for a more acute bevel angle either.

They're very soft, the edges collapse easily, and they need way too much steeling as it is. They also don't take an edge very well. Going to the trouble of sharpening one on an EP is marginal in my opinion.

Your best bet is using something something very aggressive like a Chantry or an AccuSharp -- until the knife is used up. FWIW, Chantrys are amazing, but not cheap. Too bad they're so expensive. Too bad they eat knives. Too bad a Chantry edge is so coarse.

On the other hand, the AccuSharp is not only cheap but *As Seen On TV*. Not to mention that you can get one in "Camo," which ought to make Ted Nugent feel all warm and fuzzy. Ted Nugent notwithstanding, the same caveats apply to the AccuSharp as to the Chantry.

And let's not forget the Samurai Pro. Robert Irvine may have padded his resume, but he has feelings too.

BDL


----------

